# Bear Meat



## bigdaddyviking67 (Jul 25, 2005)

Well we got the bear meat from our neighbor the other day, a whole front shoulder, hind quarter and ribs. The smoke is planned for the 21st of August. My buddie and I are all set for smoking the meat, we will be using several smokers, various rubs and consuming plenty of thinking fluid (Beer).  I will post the results after the feed.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey Bigdaddy- any chance of you moving your smoking location a little closer to Utah???   :D 

Looking forward to your results!!


----------

